# parental order agreement by surrogate



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi there Natalie Gamble 
I was hoping to ask you how it works if a surrogate and IPs are resident in England post birth with the parental order consent. It says in the form titled "Agreement to the making of a parental order in respect to my child"hAgreement to the making of a parental order in respect to my chilAgreement to the making of a parental order in respect to my child" http://hmctsformfinder.justice.gov.uk/HMCTS/GetForm.do?court_forms_id=2396

That the firm must be signed in front of a cafcass officer? How should this happen? I was if understanding the surrogate returns this to the family court before a first hearing date is set?

Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there


The form the surrogate (and her spouse) signs and returns to the court is a C52 acknowledgement form.  That's just to say that she is aware of the application and has been served with a copy of the application form.


The actual consent is dealt with when the parental order reporter from  CAFCASS does her assessment. He/she will visit the surrogate and deal with the a101a consent form - you don't have to do this.


Hope that clarifies and best of luck with your application


Natalie


----------

